# nerve conduction studies-I wanted to ask



## aruiz1231@yahoo.com (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello I wanted to ask some advice on some procedure codes that keep getting denied for payment is there a certain way to appeal these or a certain way to code them together? they are 95886-59, 95903 and 95904 please!!!


----------



## pajohnson (Mar 11, 2013)

If you are billing EMG/NCS code for 2013 you have to use the 95907-95913, along with the 95886. Hope this helps


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes 95903 and 95904 were deleted beginning Jan 1 2013 You will need to consult your 2013 CPT book for the appropriate codes.


----------



## aruiz1231@yahoo.com (Mar 11, 2013)

these are claims from last year, I also add modifier -59, but they are still being rejected and yes all your help is greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## airart (Mar 12, 2013)

*Add On Code to an Add On Code?*

I got this answer from another thread that came up in a search on this same topic.

95886 is an add on code to an the add on code 95885.  

95885 is a needle EMG, each extremity, limited - bill with primary procedure.  (covers 1-4 studies)

then add; 95886 - complete; (for 5 or more muscles studied) 

I think they enjoy making us crazy.  hehe


----------



## seanny (Mar 13, 2013)

Some payors deny the 95904 etc with the -59 modifier, especially BCBS.  You can try billing them in units (ie 95904 x 4) which may get them to pay.  Otherwise, you may have to appeal them and include the CPT guidelines and NCS report.  

The 95886 is an add-on code, so it does not need the -59 modifier, but may need the -50 mod (for Mcare and others) if bilateral, or the -RT &-LT mods if BCBS, in my experience.


----------



## aruiz1231@yahoo.com (Mar 14, 2013)

I just want to make sure I can code it correctly, because we keep getting either partial payment or a denial, when I code 95886 it is necessary to code 95885 also 95903-59 and 95904?


----------



## aruiz1231@yahoo.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you all so  much for your help it's been awesome!


----------

